# [hebergement] Choix Hebergement serveur dedié

## vibidoo

Bonjour 

Je reviens sous Gentoo après une année de travaux dans mon nouvel appart. 

Et je me sens vraiment dépassé, par contre j'avais pris pas mal de note, donc je pense y revenir vite. 

Pour un projet perso, je vais choisir une offre Kimsufi 2g chez OVH (surtout pour le prix ).

Après avoir vu tout les post de pb concernant l'offre bridée de la release 2 , je choisirait surement la version vierge :

 Gentoo 2011 64bit  noyau  3.2.13-grs (OVH) 

Une fois la commande passer je ferais surement un 

emerge --sync && gensync ovh && update-eix && emerge --deep --update system && emerge --deep --update world 

 :Smile: 

Question : Est ce que ça va passer ??????  Quel problème pourrais je Anticiper ? 

Je compte installer simplement Apache2, php/mysql , seveur mail, et clamav. 

Pensez vous que mon choix est bon , ou devrais je malgré tout rester sur l'offre Release2 ???Last edited by vibidoo on Fri Jul 20, 2012 9:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pourrais-tu mettre ton sujet en conformité avec les règles du forum ? Merci d'avance.

----------

## DuF

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> Bonjour 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Question : Est ce que ça va passer ??????  Quel problème pourrais je Anticiper ? 
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Globalement je n'ai pas d'avis sur les autres points (perso je suis chez Gandi donc pas d'avis sur ovh  :Smile:  ) mais amha tu vas devoir rester devant l'écran surtout suivant les paquets qui seront mis à jour. En effet, je pense qu'il y aura un ensemble de paquets qui nécessiteront des etc-update, env-update et consors à réaliser sans forcément attendre toutes les fins de compilation et suivre tous les "elogs" qui vont apparaitre (quitte à stopper les commandes pour les reprendre).

@+

----------

## vibidoo

Merci pour ta réponse, 

J'ai 1 mois pour tout installer, je devrais pouvoir m'en sortir ...

----------

